# what light setup on dmax



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

For the past few years i have had a sho-me mini led light bar and a whelen HAW system. The bar was complete junk and burnt out so now i need some lights. what would be a good simple setup to go with? i have a backrack and toolbox an i dont want a light bar again because you cant see a low profile bar due to the crew cab truck.
thanks


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

morning bump.....34 views no reply???? just asking for some advicehttp://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/help.gif


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

how big is your truck? I have a EXT cab with backrack and low profile bar and you can see it fine. I have seen some of my friends crew cabs with the backrack and low profile bars on their's using BackRack mounts, and you can see them too.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

You have hit the site at a low point in the season, But hang in there in a few month's this site will be busy. Did you look at strobes-n-more at the top of the page ?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm running an ext cab with a lo pro led bar (Federal Signal 22" Legend) and it's easily visible off the rear and both sides, you have to be about 15' in front of the truck to see it there. I also have the bar sitting nearly on the roof, it's lower then if it was on a mag mount. 
In my head and tail lights I'm using amber whelen vertex.
On the backrack facing out the back and out the sides I have 4, 4led light heads from I think strobes n more. Iirc they are federal signal lights with a different sticker on them and a significantly cheaper cost.

Not the greatest picture but you can see the lightbar and then one of the led light heads facing the camera on the bed rail.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey thanks everyone. I know i hit the site at the wrong time but figured id give it a shot. The bar i had must have been too low on the back rack because the only way to see it was if you were at a different height than the truck and about 20 feet away. And Mark13 if you don't mind what place did you buy that bar from i like the look, and btw nice truck almost the same has mine 04 ccsb.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Mark you have a different Mount for your backrack's lightbar than i do. Mine is like the one im posting the link to, but i cant tell if the link so to the folding one.

http://www.amazon.com/Backrack-9100...941027&sr=8-5&keywords=backrack+light+bracket

Mine has about a 2" rise from the backrack itself and holds the lights bottom about an inch above the cab.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

durafish;1482470 said:


> Hey thanks everyone. I know i hit the site at the wrong time but figured id give it a shot. The bar i had must have been too low on the back rack because the only way to see it was if you were at a different height than the truck and about 20 feet away. And Mark13 if you don't mind what place did you buy that bar from i like the look, and btw nice truck almost the same has mine 04 ccsb.


The bar I got through a guy a friend of mine knew, don't even remember where now.



jhall22guitar;1482473 said:


> Mark you have a different Mount for your backrack's lightbar than i do. Mine is like the one im posting the link to, but i cant tell if the link so to the folding one.


I built my lightbar mount, not something that I bought.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Mark13;1482482 said:


> I built my lightbar mount, not something that I bought.


 Thumbs Up

I would have but i got lazy!


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh ok.Do you think the strobes n more e3 lights on the back rack like yours and on the the angled sides would be good?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Anybody have opinions on this setup? Also do you think i could do the Greco-mod on 3rd brake light and cab lights if i switch the bulbs to L.E.D?


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I know at work there is a Environmental police guy who has the same thing as the E3 on his backrack facing backwards, and a lightbar on top, its bright and works well. On the angle im not sure how that would look since it would be aimed up a little. You could get the backrack "tool box mount" (i think its called, and mount the E3's facing out the sides of that, would require a few holes, and then you can put a toolbox on too if needed at a later point.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Yea well i have a the tool box and mount but was thinking about putting them a little higher like on the main post facing out because there's a plug there were i could hide the wires. And do you know anything about the greco-mod.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Nope, but on the main post would be a nice clean look! I never thought of that!


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Yea i think i will do that and then strobes in the cargo lights. I have a sho-me flasher that i want to hook up to some leds but i just don't know where to do that. I have all led 194 bulbs throughout the truck for marker lights so i don't know if i hook those up to the flasher if they would be bright and look cool or just look cheap.


----------

